# Various Voices



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi

This is this weekend at the Royal Festival Hall.  60 Gay choirs from around the World coming to sing their hearts out to London.  Is anyone going?

I am soooo looking forward to it and it would be very cool to meet anyone from here, there.  The website is variousvoices and I think .com but if you Google it you will find it.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

sounds great wildlife!  im in spain and about to pop so wont make it but thanks for posting!


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey, that's brilliant.  I think I chatted to you months ago when you were 2WW.  I changed my profile name since then to something a little less personal to me.  Paranoid!


----------



## summer_rain (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds amazing.  Shame I'm in London the weekend after and not this weekend.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

wildlife ... wish i knew who u were!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

this sounds great, not in London though!


----------

